# Shadow Images on Monitor



## jcippel (May 10, 2002)

At the beginning of the week, I found that images began to "cast shadows" across my monitor. On my desktop, on any program that I open, on the Internet, etc., long gray bars go across the screen, and some images, such as the AOL sign on screen or the HP logo on startup cast shadow images across the screen. Even if I move the IE window that I am typing this into, the page casts a "shadow" across the screen. The long gray bars move with the screen: for example, as I scroll up and down on this webpage, the bars move too. The shadows also move when the image that "casts" them (for example, an open window) moves. 
I have tried using another monitor, but this bars and shadows are the same. I've tried a system restore, downloading new monitor drivers, downloading new Direct X drivers, and new nVIDIA Vanta drivers, but the result is no different-the bars and shadows are still visible.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

I can think of four possibilities:

1. You have some oddball kind of EMF interference nearby

2. Your video card settings are off (check refresh is set to "optimal", and try different color-depths) or it's about to go bye-bye, or it has some kind of internal interference.

3. Your power source is sending too much/too little voltage.

4. A cable is bad or too long.

I would try plugging the system into a different outlet, plugging the monitor in a separate outlet from the system, moving the video card to another slot (assuming it's not AGP), changing out cables if you didn't when you tried the new monitor.

This site has lots of monitor troubleshooting:

http://www.repairfaq.org/REPAIR/F_montest.html#MONTEST_015



> 15. Ghosting or trailing streaks
> 
> Display a picture with a large number of high contrast vertical edges - a
> Windows desktop with many open folders, for example.
> ...


----------



## hendrix_23 (Apr 23, 2002)

I hear about this alot at work, and the ultimate solution is 99% of the time to blame the video card. Most monitors have a self test. 
You perform it by unplugging the monitor from the tower and turning it on. The second solution is to check the bios. Press F1 at startup usually gets you there. If the lines are in the bios, and not on the self test, its the video card. If your monitor does not perform the self test, I can bet you replace the video card and the shadows will go away. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

When you downloaded new drivers for your graphics card, did you remove the old ones first???

A lot of times, Windows will not use the updated drivers, until the older ones are removed. 

Boot into Safe mode by pressing the F8 keys repeatedly during your boot up. You should see a Boot Options list appear on the screen (if you see the Windows Splash screen, then you missed it and will have to reboot again). Select Safe Mode and press Enter.

Press the Enter button when you get the Safe Mode message appear.

Right-click My Computer and select Properties, then go to the Device Manager tab. click the plus to the left of Display Adaptors, right-click each entry, and select remove. For most people, there should only be one there saying NVIDIA ****, unless you have multiple graphics cards in your system. If you only have one card, and you have multiple listings, then that could cause the problem.

After you have removed the entries, then click the Refresh button, and let Windows detect the new hardware (graphics Card).


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Forgot to mention that, Randy. Great suggestion. I had that exact problem once with my Dell system out of the box. Booting into safe mode and removing all the video card drivers solved the problem.


----------



## jcippel (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, guys. As suspected, the video card was to blame. I just got the computer back today from the shop. A new video card was installed, and all is well. Thanks again.


----------

